# White Pine Fall Brookies



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

Made my annual trip to White Pine to enjoy the leaves changing and catch a few brookies. We were at the trail head by 10:00 AM and took our time on the 4.9 mile hike in, the leaves are just starting to change, and the contrast between the green, yellows, oranges, and reds makes for some great scenery along the way. 
[attachment=1:un8o5arw]phpXWStUpPM.jpg[/attachment:un8o5arw]
We arrived at the lake, threw off our packs and started fishing, immediately started bringing in the stunted brookies this little lake is known and for, fished for about two hours and caught quite a few just like in the pictures.
[attachment=3:un8o5arw]phpyGRqGePM.jpg[/attachment:un8o5arw]
[attachment=2:un8o5arw]php2HxyghPM.jpg[/attachment:un8o5arw]

Followed the outlet back to the trail, and it looks like the beavers are looking to build a few brookie hatcheries along the creek. Made it back to the car by 6:30. It was a great day to put summer to bed.
[attachment=0:un8o5arw]php8BgfTJPM.jpg[/attachment:un8o5arw]


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great time thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice!

Is this by Red Pine lake perchance?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

UTEXPLORER said:


> starting to change, and the contrast between the green, yellows, oranges, and reds makes for some great scenery


The brookies or the leaves man? Just kidding, we drove through that canyon on sunday and I must say it was a side of Utah I had not seen before. Totally worth the skunking I got at Bear Lake too.

I can't make a hike over 1 mile happen yet this year due to the blown out knee of last year's backcountry skiing event so I am sooooo JEALOUS of you right now. My goal is to get a brook trout before everything ices up. Thanks for the report/pics and the hopes of reaching my goal of a brookie. You re-ignited the passion for the brookie and I thank you for that.


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

Oblivion5888 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Is this by Red Pine lake perchance?


No, this lake is up Logan Canyon, near Tony's Grove.


----------



## wingnutt (Jul 15, 2011)

Haven't been up there for YEAR'S!


Looks like I need to go back,Nice fish


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

Fall brookies are the best! Beautiful colors on everything. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The colors on that lone brookie are amazing. Beautiful area. I'd love to visit that someday.


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

[quote="tye dye twins"

I can't make a hike over 1 mile happen yet this year due to the blown out knee of last year's backcountry skiing event so I am sooooo JEALOUS of you right now. My goal is to get a brook trout before everything ices up. Thanks for the report/pics and the hopes of reaching my goal of a brookie. You re-ignited the passion for the brookie and I thank you for that.[/quote]

Even though it's over 9 Miles round trip, it really isn't that bad of a hike, I would say the first and last mile are the toughest, in between it's really just flat, walking through meadows. Coming back the incline on the switch backs is tough but again only lasts about a mile.

Where can you find brookies without more than a mile hike? The Boulders????


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

LOAH said:


> The colors on that lone brookie are amazing. Beautiful area. I'd love to visit that someday.


It's pretty easy to find, if your ever up in Logan, it's about a 1/2hour drive up the canyon. Places to fish along the way....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

UTEXPLORER said:


> Where can you find brookies without more than a mile hike? The Boulders????


Plenty of places. I've told them about a couple, including the Upper Provo, right next to the highway.

C'mon tyedye, get up there before it's too late!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty country right there and man what awesome colors on them fish.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the report, White Pine is a beautiful lake. It's well worth the hike just for the scenery alone, and the colors on the brookies are amazing. Several years ago I saw a brookie attack a 2 foot water snake there. The snake was swimming along the shoreline and the fish came out from under a submurged log and pulled it under. the fight lasted for a good minute and believe it or not the fish won. Crazy stuff.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Love it up there. Been a few years since I have made that trip. Fall brookies are the best. Great pics.

Not to be a downer, but it's only about 3 miles each way.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> UTEXPLORER said:
> 
> 
> > Where can you find brookies without more than a mile hike? The Boulders????
> ...


Oh I know. I was actually planning on hitting the Unita spots this weekend that I had been told about by LOAH and Brookieguy1 but hey it snowed! That would make for some chilly camping as a distance like that is a little beyond "day trip staus" for us. I guess I opted for the Bucket list wish of a Tiger Muskie (for me) and Mac (for my twin didn't happen) instead. Whoops! How could I have known it would dump snow!

My buddy wants me to hit Little Dell as he caught 4 of them last weekend and I have gotten tips from Doody that there are a few palces that are a little closer than the Uintas. Hopefully the temps raise a little bit and I can get another shot at the Brook trout of the Uintas. It is my goal to get that fish off the bucket list ASAP.


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

HighmtnFish said:


> Thanks for the report, White Pine is a beautiful lake. It's well worth the hike just for the scenery alone, and the colors on the brookies are amazing. Several years ago I saw a brookie attack a 2 foot water snake there. The snake was swimming along the shoreline and the fish came out from under a submurged log and pulled it under. the fight lasted for a good minute and believe it or not the fish won. Crazy stuff.


That would be pretty cool to see, last year I posted a picture of a Brookie with a vole/mouse sticking out of it's throat. Since then I have really wanted to try a mouse pattern up there.


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

RnF said:


> Love it up there. Been a few years since I have made that trip. Fall brookies are the best. Great pics.
> 
> Not to be a downer, but it's only about 3 miles each way.


No worries, I am not a mileage junky, I was just going off the trail head signs, they must be off quite a bit, because they list it as 4.8 miles... :?


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

> My buddy wants me to hit Little Dell as he caught 4 of them last weekend and I have gotten tips from Doody that there are a few palces that are a little closer than the Uintas. Hopefully the temps raise a little bit and I can get another shot at the Brook trout of the Uintas. It is my goal to get that fish off the bucket list ASAP.


Oh yeah I forgot about Little Dell, I like that little lake, I have caught some some nice cutts out of there, using rapalas, not sure about the Brookies, but I have heard they are in there. Now that is one lake that is patrolled heavily, I have been stopped and checked every time I fish there. More than once on one trip. I wish some other lakes where patrolled like that.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

It's a tinch over 3 miles each way- do it often-


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree...what a fun spot and gorgeous brookie!


----------

